# Parlantes para Sinclair Z30



## ernestogn (Sep 25, 2009)

Buenas a todos , a modo de introducción he de decir que soy otro de los aficionados a la electronica que abandono el bote  hace 10 años . las cuestiones laborales me llevaron para otro lado y ahora me dedico a la informática .. pero quiero retomar el camino y asi como volviendo a las raizes sali a buscar un amplificador sencillo y rendidor y tengo lejido montar el Sinclair Z-30 tan discutido en este foro,...

pero!!!!! ,a ver si me ayudan con una duda 
que parlantes le pongo???
hace 10 años le hubiera puesto un piramyd de 25 pesos , pero hoy veo que hay mucho mas para decir sobre los parlantes y el diseño de sus cajas ,,,

tengo la intensión de hacer unos bables con algun buen rango medio-bajo  de 8", no se cual tal ves un Jahro WC8 y un algo no se que los agudos , cosa que suene bastante completo , para poder en el futuro hacer un woofer de 12" o 10 con otra potencia a lelejir?

supongo que alguien habra elejido ya sus parlantes para el sinclair y me podra echar una luz,, 
sigo leyendo todo el foro!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 25, 2009)

ernestogn dijo:


> que parlantes le pongo???
> hace 10 años le hubiera puesto un piramyd de 25 pesos , pero hoy veo que hay mucho mas para decir sobre los parlantes y el diseño de sus cajas...


¿Y cuánto querés gastar?

Con componentes baratos y muy buen cálculo de las cajas, tenés un buen resultado. Pero tendrás que calcular bien.

Te sugiero pasar por acá a leer. Es un tema muy recomendable.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2009)

Simple. Calidad = Money!!!

Aunque hay una linea que nadie conoce y es que con componentes calidad/precio/rendimiento se obienen cosas maravillosas.
Tu decides.
Acompaña tus parlantes con contrachapado de 16mm, aunque en tu caso (odio decir esto) quedaría mejor con MDF. AAAAGGHHH

Saludos!!!


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 25, 2009)

el post recomendado ya me vengo leyendo , seguramnte voy a hacer con MDF , es mas que sufiente para lo sordo del escucha.

En realidad , no se trata de cuanto quiera gastar , sino , creo que devi ser mas especifico
la pregunta seria 
Armo un par de bafles de 8" o con 6" me alcanza , compro parlantes de 100-150W o con 60W me alcanza?

de entrada me gustaron los jharo WC08 ($46) pero despues ya no me gustaron tanto por los comentarios acerca de que no dan los parametros suministrados por la "fabrica"

en sistesis , no pretendo gastar mas de $100 - $150 en parlantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2009)

ernestogn dijo:


> Armo un par de bafles de 8" o con 6" me alcanza , compro parlantes de 100-150W o con 60W me alcanza?



Ayyyy! eso de dar especificaciones de potencia...
Cuando decís 100/150/60 watts...a que tipo de potencia se refiere (de pico, musical, de régimen permanente) y bajo que condiciones está especificada (onda senoidal pura, ruido rosa, barrido envuelto en un coseno realzado, burst de tonos.... y duración de la prueba)?



ernestogn dijo:


> en sistesis , no pretendo gastar mas de $100 - $150 en parlantes



Y...con eso te alcanza para dos buenos parlantes de rango extendido (y yo compraría de 8") y un par de tweeters piezo mas los costos de los crossovers...claro, sin agregar el (sub)woofer que te va a hacer falta luego...pero si elegís bien los primeros y hacés bien los baffles vas a tener una reproducción mas o menos buena si el ambiente donde lo uses al equipo te ayuda.


En fin...what you pay is what you get...


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 25, 2009)

Ayyyy! eso de dar especificaciones de potencia...
Cuando decís 100/150/60 watts...a que tipo de potencia se refiere (de pico, musical, de régimen permanente) y bajo que condiciones está especificada (onda senoidal pura, ruido rosa, barrido envuelto en un coseno realzado, burst de tonos.... y duración de la prueba)?

te doy la especificaion de potencia , por que es la unica especifacion que uno le puede dar al despachante - vendedor de parlantes , no quiero imaginarme la expresion del tipo si le pido parlantes con al menos 89db de sensivilidad y una Fo no mayor de 55hz... 
conociendo los vendedores de mi ciudad las 2 respuestas posibles son
1= no , de eso no tengo
2= no , eso no viene ,( o el mas tajante "eso no existe" ) 

hablando encerio,  si uno compra un parlante te preguntan 2 parametros , diametro en pulgadas y potencia en Watios , .... 
yo supongo que los pedira por potencia a musical , aunque seguro que la que promocionan en la mayoria de los casos es de pico.



Y...con eso te alcanza para dos buenos parlantes de rango extendido (y yo compraría de 8") y un par de tweeters piezo mas los costos de los crossovers...claro, sin agregar el (sub)woofer que te va a hacer falta luego...pero si elegís bien los primeros y hacés bien los baffles vas a tener una reproducción mas o menos buena si el ambiente donde lo uses al equipo te ayuda.

en fin , esto si sirve de respuesta... 

En fin...what you pay is what you get...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2009)

ernestogn dijo:


> hablando encerio,  si uno compra un parlante te preguntan 2 parametros , diametro en pulgadas y potencia en Watios , ....
> *yo supongo* que los pedira por potencia a musical , aunque seguro que la que promocionan en la mayoria de los casos es de pico.



Ese es el problema...uno siempre supone, el que vende no tiene idea (a menos que compres en la fabrica) y en el parlante dice 100 watts y nada mas...así que mejor averiguar que corno es la potencia que trae escrita y si no te lo pueden decir o mandan fruta...que se lo guarden.

PD: Y si debería ser posible pedir un parlante por su sensibilidad en dB/W/m, pero considerando lo que te pueden llegar a contestar es mejor pedirles el papel con las especificaciones y descubrirlo uno mismo.


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 25, 2009)

La realidad es que aca en este pueblo no se pueden comprar parlantes con mas pretensiónes que el chino y el otro chino , hoy por la tarde estuve recorriendo y lo que si hay es parlantes para autos , 6*9 , triaxiales y esos , lo otro ,,,, no tienen nada 

solo el "electroPower"  ($65) y el "Espetron" ($45) o que sino si queres mejores , te  ofrecen un Pionner 6*9 que seguro es paraguayo falsificado.
la concluision , el parlante que sea me voy y lo compro en buenos aires , en cualquier  viajesito que aproveche....total voy seguido.


para muestra basta contar la anecdota de  uno de estos locales ( me entere hoy...) vendio en calidad liquidacion todos los parlantes "viejos" que les quedaban
Osea, vendieron parlantes Lea de todas las medidas en precios de chatarra , a 10 pesos un woofer de 10" por ejemplo , asi también eletrovox, pyramid de los de antes , regalados.....
por supuesto me  entere 2 años después   ..

prometo resultados, fotos y demases del futuro Z-30


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 26, 2009)

amigo yo monte dos columnas con doble woofer de 6.5'' de 30$ cada uno y un twester que me costaron los mismo en total gaste 180$ entre parlantes y twester, el sonido es agradable y potente....


aqui te dejo el link para ue veas las fotos post #298

_[url=https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/131877/]Fotos_
[/URL]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:


> amigo yo monte dos columnas con doble woofer de 6.5'' de 30$ cada uno y un twester que me costaron los mismo en total gaste 180$ entre parlantes y twester, el sonido es agradable y potente....



MFK:
Te asombrarías si midieras la respuesta en frecuencia de los woofers montados en la columna, en campo cercano y en campo "lejano"...con la influencia del ambiente donde estás escuchando.
No digo que no se escuche "bien", solo digo que es probable que la influencia de tu sala enmascare las deficiencias de los woofers...pero esa respuesta depende de la sala de cada uno...

PD: Están muy buenos y bonitos esos baffles!!!!

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Se que mis parlantes tienen deficiencia es obio son chinos y no me costaron mucho...por eso dije que el sonido es "agradable" tampoco soy un audiofilo lo tengo en mi habitacion de 3x3 y no salen de ahi...solo le falta la lana de vidrio por dentro que no consigo...


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 26, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:


> amigo yo monte dos columnas con doble woofer de 6.5'' de 30$ cada uno y un twester que me costaron los mismo en total gaste 180$ entre parlantes y twester, el sonido es agradable y potente....
> 
> 
> aqui te dejo el link para ue veas las fotos post #298
> ...



Muy lindas las torres , estoy pensando en hacer algo asi mas o menos ,pero con solo 1 woofer por torrecita ,  para despues hacer otra etapa amplificadora y meter uno de bajos en 10" , pero despues.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:


> Se que mis parlantes tienen deficiencia es obio son chinos y no me costaron mucho...por eso dije que el sonido es "agradable" tampoco soy un audiofilo lo tengo en mi habitacion de 3x3 y no salen de ahi...solo le falta la lana de vidrio por dentro que no consigo...



La lana de vidrio que yo uso es la que se utiliza para aislar techos, paredes y esas cosas. Tiene 5 cm de espesor y la venden en cualquier casa de artículos de construcción y valía como $120 el rollo (a mí me lo regaló un amigazo), que trae muuucha lana, como para 4 baffles como los tuyos, que al ser bass-reflex no llevan tanta.

PD: Yo tampoco soy "audiófilo" pero en los ensayos que hago en casa aparecen cosas sorprendentes...

Saludos!


----------



## maxep (Oct 3, 2009)

con 200$ haces esto
compras un par de tweeter textil kenbrown (28p cada uno). un par de medios xburn(40 cada uno) y con el resto compras woofers. tal ves xburn

ahhh
extraño mis torres como sonaban tiramplificadas la p.m.!


----------

